# Zpool clear doesn't clear errors



## levinas69 (May 2, 2010)

Hi Folks,

Just replaced a failed drive in my ZFS pool.  After a scrub, ZFS reported unrecoverable error on a number of files.  That's fine; pulled them back from a backup even though the files seemed AOK on inspection.  

However, I would like to clear the error.  I have executed: zpool clear mpool.  I have also executed that command for each drive, eg. zpool clear mpool ad8.  But, error flag is not cleared.  I am running zfs v13 on FreeBSD 8.0.

Zpool status reports the following:


```
pool: mpool
 state: ONLINE
status: One or more devices has experienced an error resulting in data
        corruption.  Applications may be affected.
action: Restore the file in question if possible.  Otherwise restore the
        entire pool from backup.
   see: [url]http://www.sun.com/msg/ZFS-8000-8A[/url]
 scrub: none requested
config:

        NAME        STATE     READ WRITE CKSUM
        mpool       ONLINE       0     0     0
          raidz1    ONLINE       0     0     0
            ad6     ONLINE       0     0     0
            ad10    ONLINE       0     0     0
            ad4     ONLINE       0     0     0
            ad8     ONLINE       0     0     0

errors: 5 data errors, use '-v' for a list
```

Admittedly the issue is trivial but I have been trolling man pages and forum posts with no hint as to why that error isn't being cleared.  Thanks for your help.

Thanks again,
Jay.


----------



## dennylin93 (May 2, 2010)

What does `# zpool status -v` show?


----------



## levinas69 (May 2, 2010)

Thanks for the reply.  Not much more.  Just the list of files that have "permanent errors."

Here is the output:


```
pool: mpool
 state: ONLINE
status: One or more devices has experienced an error resulting in data
        corruption.  Applications may be affected.
action: Restore the file in question if possible.  Otherwise restore the
        entire pool from backup.
   see: http://www.sun.com/msg/ZFS-8000-8A
 scrub: none requested
config:

        NAME        STATE     READ WRITE CKSUM
        mpool       ONLINE       0     0     0
          raidz1    ONLINE       0     0     0
            ad6     ONLINE       0     0     0
            ad10    ONLINE       0     0     0
            ad4     ONLINE       0     0     0
            ad8     ONLINE       0     0     0

errors: Permanent errors have been detected in the following files:

        /home/media/movies/Arty Farty/F.avi
        /home/media/movies/Drama Sniff Sniff/D.avi
        /home/media/movies/International/R.avi
        /home/media/movies/Politics/M.avi
        /home/media/series/A.avi
```


----------



## danbi (May 2, 2010)

Maybe time to run scrub?


----------



## levinas69 (May 2, 2010)

I'll try again.  I have done that twice to no avail, but maybe third time lucky.

Thanks!


----------



## phoenix (May 3, 2010)

There's nothing to do.  You have permanent errors.  Permanent means "cannot be fixed, cannot be cleared".  You can delete those files, and destroy all snapshots for the filesystem those files are on, which will remove the files with errors.  But "zpool clear" can't fix this.


----------



## User23 (May 3, 2010)

Did you got some checksum errors on the other 3 disks while resilvering the 4th (replaced) disk?
Iam wondering about you got data loss on that raidz1 through the one failed drive.


----------

